# New 55G



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

I recently got a new 55 gallon and have begun cycling it. I have 2 sword plants, java moss, java fern, Anubias, anacharis and a corkscrew val. planned to go in there. What would be some easy to care for SA cichild combinatons I could put in? Or just easy to care for individual cichlid suggestions.
And what about some *African* cichlid combinations?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Do you want a community tank or cichlids only? Would you rather have some large cichlids or a bunch of smaller ones? What about aggression? Do you care to have fish chasing each other all the time or would that bother you?

Some of the smaller SA cichlids would be fine with plants. Some of the larger ones may dig the plants up. African Mbuna are prone to eating plants (although Anubias and Java fern and maybe Vals would be safe). They also dig.


----------



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

i'd rather have a bunch of small cichlids and I don't want too much aggression. The tank would be cichlids only ecept maybe 1 school of none cichlid fish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

If you want to go with African Mbuna, you should have just them and no non-cichlids, unless you can find some small Synodontis catfish.

They are pretty aggressive though and you'll have to be careful which ones you put together.

I suggest getting 4-6 of 3-4 types of Mbuna. Stay away from "mixed African" tanks as usually there are alot of hybrids and you have no idea of their aggression level.

Some less aggressive Mbuna are Yellow Labs (L. caeruleus), Rusty Cichlids, Acei, Labidochromis sp. "Hongi", and Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt".

Another option would be to go with an all male Peac*ck tank (Aulonocara species): http://www.cichlidforum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=3. They are less aggressive than most Mbuna, so I wouldn't suggest mixing the 2.

Another option is a Tanganyikan tank (I'd recommend)....with a school of Cyprichromis leptosoma, some shell dwelling Neolamprologus multifasciatus, and a pair or 2 of Julidochromis.

I've had Mbuna and have since gotten rid of them. They tried to kill each other (sometimes succeeded) and I couldn't handle that.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

If you want a bunch of small fish, go with mbuna. Listen to kristin, im a big fish guy


----------

